# about to have an extra 105 amps....



## Weffy (Feb 1, 2010)

So, my a/c compressor finally went, and it just so happens that a CS130 alternator out of a 93 cutlass fits right in, with a little modification.

I'm keeping the Sundown 100.4 on the original charging circuit, and need something loud to fill this big(for me) surplus of amperage.

What does everyone recommend as far as amps/subs/enclosures? This cars a 96 buick century, and not a whole lot of room in the trunk, but I may be able to squeeze a single 18, 8ish cubes. Cheaper budget, but not lanzar cheap... sorta like a type R cheap.

I'm considering a matching Sundown 1500D, but dunno if thats what I want for the most watts-per-dollar situation.

p.s. does anyone know of some sort of list of alternators by the distance between mounting holes, or just 6" bolt hole circle alternators


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

With the way Jacob @ Sundown is running those NightShade 8's, you could try a couple of those in a ported enclosure. Hes running 150's on some of those vids.


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

with a bigger budget, btl would've been perfect

what about an ia lethal injection? or the sundown sa 12


----------



## Weffy (Feb 1, 2010)

I like the sa 12. What kind of numbers does anyone think I could get with 2 of those with a 1500D, or 2 strapped 1000D's?


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

Are you looking to compete then?
SPL or SQ?


----------



## Weffy (Feb 1, 2010)

SPL would be my goal. Not really looking to take it to competitions, more of just the bragging rights/satisfaction of being loud. Although, the car will end up at a bass race once in a while.

I know the sa-12's are more SQ, and I think I like that because even though I'm going for the dB's I like to listen to music and not just thump around.


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

Hmm..if for bragging rights i would say 1 good 12 tuned low..since low tuning is louder to the ear. 

but if ur gonna bass race, tuning higher would help...

pick your poison


----------



## Soapbox (Nov 17, 2009)

I've seen 145 to 147 on 2 sa 12's and an saz 1500. There are a few vids of this setup. I have the 100d x 4 and an saz 1500 running 3 sa 8's at 1.3 ohm Haven't got it on the meter yet though.


----------



## Weffy (Feb 1, 2010)

that is the plan then, SA-12's and 1500D
haha holy sundown batman...

I put my car on the TL today just for fun, and I hit a whoping 134.9 at 45Hz
the setup was 2 American Bass XO 15's and a Boss 800.2 btw, my estimate is 300watts


----------

